# In this one, you get to see honey dripping down on camera while I cut



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

This video shows greater detail of cutting-out comb and strapping the comb into Langstroth frames. 

There's a pretty fun ending with queen.


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Pat:
As always, it is quite entertaining and educational to watch your cutouts. I noticed that the comb that you rubber banded to the frames are at the bottom of the frames. Does it make any difference that the comb is not touching or very near the top of the frame? I was always under the impression that the comb had to be near the top, but I am new at this, so don't know much.
Thanks.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

hudsoncreek said:


> Pat:
> As always, it is quite entertaining and educational to watch your cutouts. I noticed that the comb that you rubber banded to the frames are at the bottom of the frames. Does it make any difference that the comb is not touching or very near the top of the frame? I was always under the impression that the comb had to be near the top, but I am new at this, so don't know much.
> Thanks.


Thanks for watching!!

That's a very good question and valid point. I probably technically could have used medium frames/hive to place the comb in, but I'd have to shave a slight amount off in order to do so. I also have much more demand for deeps than mediums as far as selling nucs.

So yes, it could be an issue if the comb is too far from the top bar, especially if you don't use enough rubber bands and the comb collapses once they chew the rubber bands off. So yes, it's a race to have them attach from the top and sides also before they chew them off. Usually it is not an issue. It has been an issue a few times, honestly.

This is the first year I've used Langstroth hives for removals, so I'm still getting the feel for it. For the past several years I've used nothing but top bar hives for removals and personal use.

.


----------

